# Human Energy Concealment Systems-NEW HUNTING TECH



## stringer (Dec 12, 2002)

Exciting new technology here! It will be unveiled at the ATA show. 

Check out www.hecsllc.com 

This is the next big thing in hunting technology!


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

check out this website people this is very interesting.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Normally I would have said oh no not another gimmick and went on by. But a name caught my eye. It seems the President and head honcho of Winners Choice strings is invovled in this venture. I dont think it is a product I would spend money on but it is probably more credible than I thought.


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

well it is at the least very interesting. Mike does give the technology some credibility. but that being said I would love to see more data from some specialized biologists on ungulate vision. but it is still interesting and fun to talk about.


----------



## stringer (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks Guys,

We will have a lot more information at the launch at the ATA show. 

We are also working on a complete redesign of the web site to better show the technology, the results of the independent testing that has been done, and also what we know it can do for the hunter. 

Also just for the record, Scott Eastman former VP of PSE as well as Former VP of Limbsaver is heading this company up as the new CEO. Just to be able to attain such an experienced person to head HECS also said a lot to me. Scott is a first rate bow hunter who has experience with HECS clothing and just happens to be a high profile hunting industry figure with loads of experience and know how. For Scott to agree to come on board to lead the effort to get the technology out to the masses says volumes about the products potential to the hunting industry. 

HECS is far from a gimmick. In fact we are confident that HECS technology will be seen as the biggest advancement in hunting concealment since camouflage. 
I know that is a big statement, but after using the prototype product for the past 2 years and hearing reports from others who have tested it for us I truly believe that statement to be true. 
Check it out at ATA booth 2445 or at a retailer near you very soon. www.hecsllc.com 
Defeat the 6th sense- “GET THE HECS ON!”

Mike Slinkard- 
Pres. HECS LLC
CEO- Winner's Choice Custom Bowstrings Inc.


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

mike will you be at the NABA show as well?


----------



## stringer (Dec 12, 2002)

Yes, NABA booth 428

Also at NBS in Ft Worth as well not sure of the booth number yet.


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

after discussing this system with a physical therapist friend who deals much with energy in the human body, I wanted to tell you all that this system should be very seriously looked at by all hunters. The nervous system (which controls all funtions in the body) is one huge electrical system. By dispersing these spikes in electromagnetic energy from a centralized area to a much larger area this system should effectively fool the animals "sixth sense". 

so you all know I am in no way connected to hecs. I just wanted to share some of my independent research with you.


----------



## stringer (Dec 12, 2002)

Check out the HECS web site at www.hecsllc.com 

this is truly biggest improvement and innovation in hunting concealment since camouflage! 

I know that is a big statement, but we believe that soon many of you will agree. Check it out!
:wink:


----------



## 116Buck (Dec 12, 2004)

Interesting for sure. When will prices be released?


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

GIMMICK, but I bet they make some money off it as there will be plenty that buy into this and are always looking for an easy way to make them a "better" hunter. Comparing the way that a shark detects injured prey in water is very different then air.


----------



## massbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

This will be very interesting. Twice this year I had bucks come into me with perfect conditions and both times the deer hung up within 10 yards of my stand (no shot opportunity). They just stood there looking in all directions and acted real funny. Wind was minimal blowing from them to me, I was about 25 feet high. Neither time did they look up, blow, or run. They just stopped and new something was not right. I can tell you the adrenaline was pumping because both times they were big bucks. After staying put for about 15 minutes they just turned around and walked back the way they came in. One of the bucks I called back in twice and he did the same thing everytime.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

I've talked to a cpl people who have used it and heard reports of others from people I have known for a long time.

"Freaky" is how they describe their experiences with it. The animals see them, know they are there, but just don't care.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

When someone goes off the coast of Australia and chums in about 5 great whites and then puts on a pair of long johns made of this stuff and takes a swim for a couple of hours, then I might buy me a complete suit of this stuff. So far all I have seen is smoke and mirrors. I will keep an open mind but a closed wallet for now.


----------



## stringer (Dec 12, 2002)

I can certainly understand why some of you are looking at HECS so negatively. The fact is that this is new technology that has never before been used by hunters will, in the beginning, certainly have its critics. 
I am sure that Guglielmo Marconi, and Nikola Tesla, had the same kind of criticism when they were introducing the invisible radio wave to the world as well. 

Now I certainly cannot compare the HECS discovery to the invention of radio, as it has been well known and documented for decades that all living organisms emit electromagnetic energy, and that energy travels outside the body. The idea that animals can in fact sense this energy is also backed by independent scientific research that has taken years to assemble. The effectiveness of the Faraday cage in blocking EMR is also well documented and certainly not new either. The conductive fiber grid in HECS fabric is effectively using the Faraday Cage principle (well know and documented fact) to block the EMR that all living objects product (Also well known and documented fact)from reaching game animals which are proven to have the ability to sense these fields. 

Also I can certainly not dispute the fact that game animals are being successfully hunted every year and are sometimes taken at very close range (I myself have taken a good number in the past) but that does not mean that another advantage would not be useful. There is no doubt that there are variables in play with the individual animal’s ability to pick up on the EM energy we all emit. Certainly during times when the atmospheric conditions exist where energy travels best (calm, dry, cool) will also be the times when the HECS garment will be the most effective. 
We believe strongly that the age and experience of the individual animal also has an effect on how well attuned that individual is to EM energy. Simply put the more experience an animal has with associating increased EM energy to danger the more attentive he will be when he encounters that energy again.

We can also measure differences in EM energy levels emitted from one human to the next as well as differences when an individual human has changes in excitement level (heart rate). Movement also creates massive spikes in EM energy (again proven fact) and those levels can vary from one individual to another depending on the muscle mass being energized and other factors.

Blocking that energy is simply another tool that hunters can use to help them get close, stay undetected and get away with more movement. Those who have been able to use the HECS technology so far can certainly attest to this added advantage.

Just for the record, we have no affiliation with Scent Loc or any other clothing company. Also the web site is currently going through some major revisions which will be done very soon, and will help explain the technology much more effectively (thank you for your patience). 

HECS will be in ATA booth 2445, as well as in many other shows throughout the country. We will begin shipping product in late January 2010, and MSRP for the entire suit (including shirt,pant,and headnet) is $179.99.

Before you make up your mind about the concept please do yourself a favor and come by and see HECS for yourself. 

New technology is not always a gimmick. I remember some other so called “gimmicks” that have come along such as the compound bow, bow sights and release aids just to name a few that are not exactly looked at like that anymore. We are confident that as soon as people give HECS a chance it will change the way hunters look at concealment. 

Mike Slinkard
Pres. HECS LLC


----------



## massbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

So is the suit meant to be used over other clothing or against the skin????


----------



## jindydiver (Jan 13, 2006)

On your web page you make the following claim


> Through scientific testing it has now been proven that this energy which is emitted by the hunter is the cause of the “6th sense” dilemma.


Can you provide a link to the testing done or to any peer reviewed papers that you use to support this statement?


----------



## rudyssporting (Nov 11, 2008)

There are some great videos on HECS website, we are offering this on our website for 159.99 I can't wait to try it out this turkey season since our deer season just ended. 
It makes sense, I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

The theory sounds good but I watched the video and I have to say I can get that close to deer wearing street clothes if i am in a blind an the wind is right. I think you need a little more proof to convine the average guy that the stuff really works. Some of the footage said x amount of yards but it showed nothing to prove that. I would like to see the camera behind someone so you have a point of reference of the distance. Right now I am a non-beliver but I have an open mind so I'll keep watching this thread to see if something changes my mind


----------



## Mach 10 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Like LONGBOW42 says*

I say GIMMICK for sure . Odor has nothing to do with any type of electrical field . If these things work so good why don't they test them with a bloodhound's nose . As far as who the CEO or manager is it won"t matter , they all want to make a buck . In 6 months these will be in the bargain bin.

Mach 10


----------



## judger101 (Jan 11, 2009)

i wont say gimmick, and just like anything else, it cant hurt can it? what if it does work? i dont have the money to buy it, but maybe wearing it one day could make the difference between taking the trophy of a lifetime and not.


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Mach 10 said:


> I say GIMMICK for sure . Odor has nothing to do with any type of electrical field . If these things work so good why don't they test them with a bloodhound's nose . As far as who the CEO or manager is it won"t matter , they all want to make a buck . In 6 months these will be in the bargain bin.
> 
> Mach 10


 Their product has nothing to do with odor control. Pretty sure that's why they didn't test with a blood hound.


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

jindydiver said:


> On your web page you make the following claim
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


It's interesting that this very good and basic question has gone completely ignored for all of this time.


----------



## jindydiver (Jan 13, 2006)

DParker said:


> It's interesting that this very good and basic question has gone completely ignored for all of this time.


I assumed that the silence meant there was no evidence


----------



## dravesarchery (Dec 15, 2009)

*Video Review*

Hey guys this product really is no gimmick. We were @ the 2010 ATA Show w/ HECS and we shot a video with them. Hope this helps! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPOm_NnTVwE


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

dravesarchery said:


> Hey guys this product really is no gimmick. We were @ the 2010 ATA Show w/ HECS and we shot a video with them. Hope this helps!


Oh, wow...you shot a video of you talking with them at a trade show? Well, that's certainly some compelling evidence.

Sorry, but the whole premise as stated on the company website is a bogus mish-mash of incoherent physics claims and half-arsed references to mostly unrelated semi-academic work...all presented in a way that's intended to fool the layman. It just has the powerful smell of "scam" to it.


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

judger101 said:


> i wont say gimmick, and just like anything else, it cant hurt can it? what if it does work? i dont have the money to buy it, but maybe wearing it one day could make the difference between taking the trophy of a lifetime and not.


Send me $150 (I take PayPal) and I'll perform my secret Hunter's Fortune Dance while chanting your name, and from that point forward you'll have great results on all your hunts. I mean, it couldn't hurt...right? What if it does work? It might just make the difference between a wasted trip and the hunt of your life.


----------



## stringer (Dec 12, 2002)

http://hecsllc.com/research.html 
http://hecsllc.com/history.html

these links outline both the independent study, and many of the science pieces that support the technology. Also there are more people every day who are using HECS and seeing results.


----------



## jindydiver (Jan 13, 2006)

stringer said:


> http://hecsllc.com/research.html
> http://hecsllc.com/history.html
> 
> these links outline both the independent study, and many of the science pieces that support the technology. Also there are more people every day who are using HECS and seeing results.


The very first link in the page you refer to shows us the dishonest nature of the claims being made for this product.
The link is titled….



> EMF frequencies or microwave frequencies are overriding normal control mechanisms in the body and shutting off energy production


And it purports to be from


> EVOLUTION & DEVELOPMENT 8:1, 74–80 (2006)


This is an obvious lie as the article itself is from a new age newsletter railing against the use of mobile phones (and other RF emitting devices), while the real article referred to in E & D is called…


> Developmental origin of shark electrosensory organs


 and is all about sharks with no reference to any mammal species.


The second link goes to a list of topics from a PowerPoint presentation…


> Physics 208 Lecture Outline
> Dr. Joe E. Meisel
> Ceiba Foundation for Tropical Conservation


This presentation disproves the claims by this clothing manufacturer as it states that monotremes are the “only mammals known with e-sense”.
Pretty much kills the whole argument that this camo is value for money.

Lets skip down to…


> Motion detection in human vision: A unifying approach on energy and features.


Nothing at all to do with RF detection in animals (or humans) and nothing at all to do with RF energy, obviously making it nothing to do with this camo clothing.

How about…


> Electroreception in Elasmobranches.


A study of marine animals and nothing to do with any mammals at all.


And so it goes on, lots of links to impressive sounding literature but really nothing to substantiate the claims made about this clothing.

And this link
http://hecsllc.com/history.html

A paper written to support the claims of the clothing manufacturer, a paper that would not be accepted by any peer reviewed science journal (not least because it does not contain any references to prior science used to support claims made in the paper like “Animals have an uncanny ability to detect the proximity of humans”).


If this is the best they can do then it is plain that their claim that …….


> Through scientific testing it has now been proven that this energy which is emitted by the hunter is the cause of the “6th sense” dilemma


 is a pile of horse droppings


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

stringer said:


> these links outline both the independent study, and many of the science pieces that support the technology. Also there are more people every day who are using HECS and seeing results.


There are many people who spend money on tarot card readers and other similar nonsense every day and who also claim (and generally also believe) that they got something valuable for their money. Your statement means just about as much.

Sorry, but the dishonest nature of what you're doing becomes more obvious with every statement you make. You're peddling snake oil, and I for one will make a point of never doing business with any venture you have any part in, and will be advising everyone who will listen of why.

Nice job jindydiver. My only complaint is that you beat me to it. ;-)


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

ttt with this because its so EPIC


----------



## jordyd19 (Oct 23, 2009)

japple said:


> after discussing this system with a physical therapist friend who deals much with energy in the human body, I wanted to tell you all that this system should be very seriously looked at by all hunters. The nervous system (which controls all funtions in the body) is one huge electrical system. By dispersing these spikes in electromagnetic energy from a centralized area to a much larger area this system should effectively fool the animals "sixth sense".
> 
> so you all know I am in no way connected to hecs. I just wanted to share some of my independent research with you.


I just deal with the energy systems of the body as a therapist and bought this IMMEDIATELY. I called a buck into me when I was on the ground before first light 10 feet from me the smell of his glands about made me puke he was so close but no shot, then I was walking to a stand and a 7pt was just eating and shot him off the ground and took a massive 8 at 20 yards from 10 feet off the ground in ohio, that one's on hecs trophy page. Its as important as scent control IMO. 

But if you hunt in michigan, near GR, ada or out in ionia or montcalm don't buy it. I want those trophies


----------



## DParker (Dec 24, 2008)

jordyd19 said:


> i just deal with the energy systems of the body as a therapist and bought this immediately. * i called a buck into me when i was on the ground before first light 10 feet from me the smell of his glands about made me puke he was so close but no shot, then i was walking to a stand and a 7pt was just eating and shot him off the ground and took a massive 8 at 20 yards from 10 feet off the ground in ohio, that one's on hecs trophy page. *its as important as scent control imo. *
> 
> but if you hunt in michigan, near gr, ada or out in ionia or montcalm don't buy it. *i want those trophies


*
roflmao!!!!


----------

